# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Carlos Bronzini

## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Buenos Aires Argentina, 11/12/20009
En una pequeña entrevista mediante el teléfono, que se transformo en una charla de café de hora y media, salio este resultado. Espero les guste. 


*¿Quién es Carlos Bronzini?* 
Carlos B. es un artista que encontró la magia a los 8 años. 

*¿Quién es el Gran Bronzini?* 
Gran B. es un personaje, desarrollado por Carlos B. cuyo sello personal es el desenfado, es un personaje irreverente que trata de conflictuar emocionalmente al público, presentándoles ilusiones que los conmueva; y produce o trata de producir un impacto emocional que los lleve a cada uno a no dar por sentado qué es verdad, todo lo que viven en sus vidas. 

Básicamente, trato de estimularlos para que busquen dentro de ellos, que todo es posible, que no sientan limitaciones en su vida, que no existen límites, que los límites están en su imaginación y la imaginación no los tiene. Que muchas veces los dogmas que la sociedad da como ciertos, a lo mejor no son tan ciertos.


Si yo en 45 segundos les puedo hacer ver, o los puedo meter en una ilusión que va contra las reglas de la lógica, cuanto de lo que ellos piensan que es verdad, puede no serlo…., puede ser mentira. Trato de provocarles, para que luego descubran la verdad alrededor de sus vidas, la verdad de su vida.


Básicamente es un personaje desenfadado, irreverente, que ejecuta su magia en forma natural. 

*¿Cómo y cúando llega la magia a tu vida?* 
La magia llega a los 8 años, a traves de un libro que me regaló un tío, y luego una cajita de magia. Entonces, yo crecí junto a la magia, no considero mi vida sin magia. 

*¿Recordás cuál era el libro?* 
Sí, el primer libro fue "El mago maravilloso" de Gerard Majax. 

*¿Qué es la magia o el ilusionismo para vos?*
La magia es mi vida, no considero la magia sin vida, no considero mi vida sin magia, nunca experimenté mi vida sin magia. Respiro magia, mi corazón late magia.
La Magia es Arte, y el Arte es comunicación. Yo utilizo la magia para transmitir emociones, trato de provocar conflictos emocionales en mi público que los conmocione.

Busco, como todo artista, que una vez que conozcan al Gran Bronzini, sea un punto de inflexión es sus vidas. Que si el día que tuviste fue malo, luego de ver mi show, luego de hora hora y media, tu día cambie, que nunca más me olvide.
Lo que busco es que se acuerden de la atmósfera mágica, más que de los efectos. De hecho, creo que si un espectador se acuerda más de un efecto que del mago, es por que el artista no llego a transmitir la esencia.

Como dijo Picasso, nuestra única función, como artistas, es transmitir al mundo la verdad de nuestra mentira. 

*¿Qué busca en este arte?*
Trato de comunicar emociones: cuando uno ve una pintura, una escultura, lo que en realidad contemplamos, son ficciones, ficciones que nos llegan a través del hemisferio derecho. Y lo que yo siento, como teoría mía, es que los artistas somos carentes de amor; es la única explicación que doy, para tantas horas de practica, para presentar un efecto terminado, que para el publico se resume en un minuto y segundos más o menos, sólo por el amor de transmitir lo mejor, por el amor que nos devuelve el publico en los aplausos.

No es tan importante la taquilla, la entrada, sino que nos importan los aplausos, por eso es que creo, que somos carentes de amor. Cuando un artista está arriba del escenario y se gana los aplausos espontáneos, sin trucos, sin trampas, sin forzarlo, se siente un placer, que sólo los artistas entienden; y recién ahí es cuando nuestro trabajo tiene sentido, es cuando nos vuelve la vida al cuerpo. 

*Hay una reflexion tuya, muy buena, sobre cuánto vale contratarte a vos, ¿querés contarla?* 
Ah, sí, te explico: mi show es impagable, por eso no cobro nada. A mí me cuestionan el valor de mi show, y yo le explico que mi show de magia lo hago gratis, no lo cobro, porque el arte es impagable, no hay dinero en el mundo que pueda pagar por el arte.

Cuando uno llega a ser un Gran Artista y sus obras son Grandes Obras, no tienen precio; salvando las distancias, yo les explico que mi show no tiene precio. Lo que yo cobro, lamentablemente, es el hecho de tener que ponerme un traje, trasladarme, dejar de estar con mi mujer, Claudia, me encanta estar con ella; el tiempo en ir, acicalarme, maquilarme etc., pero mi show de magia no, por que no hay quien lo pueda pagar. 

*¿Cuánto significa Claudia en tu vida?* 
Es mi cable a tierra, Claudia es muy inteligente, por eso es mi esposa, jajajaj.

Los artistas vivimos en un mundo paralelo al mundo real, vivimos transmitiendo y recibiendo emociones, por ahí perdemos el punto de la realidad. Entonces Claudia marca el equilibrio en mi vida, equilibra mis emociones y mi realidad.

Así que Claudia es el 50% en mi vida, el otro 45% es magia y un 5% me queda a mi….

Además, Claudia, al ser totalmente profana, es mi mejor publico. 

*Viste que sucede que algunas veces las esposas o las novias, se saturan al punto, que quizás llegan a odiar la magia.* 
Yo tengo mi teoría para eso.

Existen magos que les van presentando los efectos por partes, primero muestran la idea, luego la idea con la técnica, luego la idea con la técnica ensayada, luego todo eso más la charla, luego le muestran todo, pero con el clímax.

Entonces la mujer se cansa, imaginate que tuvo que ver 6 o 7 veces algo que no está terminado, algo que no le transmitió nada, entonces se aburre, porque ven la práctica mas la “trampa”;… entonces esta mujer, hace la critica…. y como el artista es tan sensible se ofende, y terminan discutiendo.(ejejejeje)

Entonces, lo mejor es que tu pareja sea un público virgen, que lo único que le muestres sea el juego final y que respetes su opinión ya que es un espectador más.
Tenemos que controlar la ansiedad…. 

*Ahora pensando un poco en todo lo que decís, que el artista vive un realidad dual,* *debe ser difícil para la persona sea esposa, novia y vivir con una persona así.**¿Está bueno desconectarle un poco?* 
Repito, yo creo que el arte es comunicar emociones.

El tercio de la vida de uno, se pasa durmiendo, es importante que uno tenga una buena cama. Ahora, si nosotros vivimos, en vez de un tercio durmiendo, la mitad, tenemos un desequilibrio, nos estamos perdiendo la mitad de la vida que nos queda.

Esto es igual en cualquier cosa, si los artistas sólo vivimos dentro del arte, nos estamos perdiendo un montón de cosas de la vida, no podemos disfrutar de cosas, como el deporte, el estar con amigos fuera de la magia, comer, salir pasear... en fin, nos perdemos cosas que son parte de la vida.

Ahora bien, tenemos que ser racionales, somos seres humanos y tener un equilibrio, la magia como todo arte, es absorbente, pero nosotros tenemos que hacer la magia, y no la magia a nosotros y, aunque parezca extraño, la magia como juego o rutina también necesita un equilibrio.

*Muchas veces te llaman el gran erudito de la magia ¿Por qué crees que es?* 
A ver, yo estoy en la magia desde los 8 años. No conocí personalmente a un mago hasta los 22 años, eso quiere decir que entre los 8 y los 22 la única forma de aprender magia era a través de la TV. Cuando yo era chico, por la TV actuaban Fantasio, René Lavand, Sergio Tajan, Mc Rubens, Keller, Chandú, Víctor Cantero,.. eran grandes magos, yo los veía esporádicamente. Acá era TV en blanco y negro, no había forma de grabar, lo único que podía hacer era estudiarlos, analizarlos , siempre fui muy deductivo, lo cual me sirvió para aprender cómo lo hacían.

Entonces, lo primero que fui es manipulador, yo digo que un manipulador es un mago pobre, por que no tiene plata para comprar elementos, entonces pide prestado cualquier cosa y hace manipulación.

Pero a mí me encantaba y me encanta leer Entonces investigué todo, estudié las distintas ramas de la magia que existían, las distintas tendencias, las distintas escuelas, y gracias a eso aprendí, que hay una escuela vernoniana, hay una metodología que viene de Erdnase ,… en Europa esto se ve reflejado en Fred Kaps. Fred Kaps es, era un artista nato y éste influye en Ascanio, entonces hay una escuela Ascanania, que también se basa en Dai Vernon, que se basa en Erdnase... Esto da origen a una movida cultural en España, en finales del 60 y principio del 70, se crea la Escuela Mágica de Madrid.

Pero también tenemos una escuela Holandesa de manipulación con Tommy Van Domelen, Richard Ross y luego en Tommy Wonders. Tenemos la escuela de salón o stand up en Inglaterra, etc., etc...

Básicamente, como me gusta leer, me gusta estudiar y me gusta analizar, estudié todo lo que había de magia, lo que llegaba a mis manos, con mucha pasión. Empecé siendo un mago manipulativo, luego presenté magia general, con aparición de palomas. Luego salón, después mentalismo, cartomagia y close up. Básicamente soy un mago integral, como es la “magia argentina”.

Entonces, quizás por eso, cariñosamente me llaman de esa forma. Tengo conciencia de que no sé todo, pero también tengo conciencia de que nadie sabe todo.

*Pero sabes más que los que creen saber...*
No, tengo conciencia de lo que yo sé, lo que pasa a mi costado no me importa.
Sé, que sé mas que ayer y menos que mañana…

*¿Qué diversidad artística estudiaste, para ser aplicada a la unidad mágica?* 
Yo me recibí de profesor de pintura,casi siendo un púber (12 años). Ese arte lo trabajé con la misma pasión que la magia. Luego con el paso de los años quedó guardada en el arcón.

En mi secundaria se hacían concursos literarios. Durante 4 años seguidos, representé a mi colegio en la provincia. Participé en maratones de cine, me gusta la música...

Entonces, traté de saber todos los artes y, sin querer, quedaron dentro de la magia. Y eso se ve, se ve en mi show, en mis conferencias y vos sos testigo de eso. Yo considero que el arte es uno solo que, después, con la evolución, fueron apareciendo distintas disciplinas. 

*En los días previos a tus conferencias se genera un clima de ansiedad y gran expectativa, ¿Te molesta la presión de siempre buscar cosas nuevas? ¿Te es difícil?*
El tema de la ansiedad no lo puedo contestar, porque es algo que le pasa al público y a los magos, no a mi. El por qué la gente está ansiosa por verme, es una pregunta que espero no tener que responderme nunca, así tengo ese estimulo.

Nervios no tengo y presión tampoco, yo enseño y muestro lo mismo, qué es mi espectáculo. Lo único que quiero, es transmitir lo que siento, y en las conferencias explicar lo mejor posible.

Maestro no es el que más sabe, maestro es el que todo lo que sabe, lo sabe trasmitir “todo y bien”. 

*¿Disfrutas luego de una gran ovación, explicar el efecto, y que no te crean que solo usaste un enfile?* 
Bueno esto yo no lo sabia.

Yo sé que la perfección no existe, se puso de moda buscar la excelencia. Yo creo que la magia perfecta existe, porque existe la emoción perfecta que es el amor. Entonces si uno hace todo con amor, practica con amor, estudia con amor, muestra con amor y actúa con amor, alcanza la magia perfecta.

Entonces, cuando actuó todo lo que se ve en mí es natural, es mucho mas mágico, y la tecnica se olvida, anulo la parte deductiva y sólo juego con la emoción. 

*En tu propia teoría hay grandes cosas para ser estudiadas, pero lo que más se escucha es "la depuración de la técnica de Bronzini", ¿Podrias explicar un poco qué es esto?* 
Yo creo que una técnica depurada es la que no se ve, la que no se intuye. Yo creo que uno de los mejores magos del mundo fue, es y será Fred Kaps, porque él cultivaba todas las áreas de la magia, como Cardini. Entonces, cuando uno lo ve, ve magia, no ve las cargas, no ves nada más que magia.

Una técnica depurada para mí, es la que no ves. A mí me ponen como jurado nacional e internacional, yo creo que en la magia no se puede competir.
Entonces, para mí, cada participante ya tiene el 100% de los puntos, luego con la rutina lo mantiene o disminuye.

Pero yo escucho magos que dicen "qué bueno ese pase, viste". Yo respondo "sí, es malo". "¿Pero por qué?". "Porque se vio". El método importa mucho, pero el método es lo que no se ve, lo único que queda es el efecto, o sea la magia y nada más.

Desde mi punto de vista, en la magia menos es más, cuanto menos complicado la técnica mas impacta, porque más se depura, entonces no existe técnica, queda solo magia.

*Sos un gran artista, un gran conferencista, muy respetado y admirado en mucho lugares, ¿Te falta alguna meta por cumplir?* 
No, no tengo ninguna meta, la única meta de cada artista es cautivar la mayor cantidad de publico. Al menos eso es lo que busco hoy.

Hoy, también busco ser fiel a mis principios, a mi ética, a mi moral. 

*Quédate tranquilo, que los que te conocemos, sabemos que sos un hombre con palabra, con mucho códigos éticos y morales, el contrapunto de tu personaje el Gran Bronzini.* 
jajajajaja. Bueno, gracias, se ve que lo pude transmitir bien. 

*Si tuvieras que dejar un mensaje, para que sea recordado siempre, aunque ya no estés mas en este mundo, ¿cuál seria el mensaje?*
Lo que yo podría decir como frase, o cualquier cosa profunda que quiera decir ahora, no es profunda.

La verdad, sin falsa modestia, no tengo nada profundo para decir, creo que es más importante la palabra de alguien que hace mucho bien a la humanidad, que la mía, sé que la magia no es lo más importante de la humanidad. 

*Se puede dar alguna primicia, de tus próximas giras o conferencias.* 
Mirá, antes que llames, estaba mandando un email, redondeando un contrato, si, básicamente la próxima será por latinoamérica y sigo postergando mi viaje a España, como vienen las cosas tengo que postergar mis vacaciones… 

Muchas Gracias, gracias por pensar en mí para esta entrevista, gracias a todos los que lean o escuchen esta entrevista, gracias a todos los que compartan mi punto de vista, gracias a los que no compartan mi punto de vista.

Gracias a Ezequiel les esta llegando mi punto de vista, que espero que llegue a su mente, así meditan, piensan, reflexionan y crean. 

*Gracias a vos Carlos por brindarte a esto, por permitirme entrar a tu mente, y por ser un gran ser humano y un gran amigo.*
Gracias a vos y cuando lo veas mandale mi fuerte abrazo y respeto a tu maestro René y decile que lo aprecio mucho. 

*Sera dicho y el también tiene un gran concepto de vos.*
*Y ahora a trabajar que tengo mucho que escribir.*
*Abrazos.* 

*Fin.*

----------


## AHC

Gracias Eze por el fantastico aporte !!!  :Wink1: 

Un abrazos
Ariel

----------


## Pulgas

Excelente entrevista.
A este paso vamos a tener que nombrarte Reportero Mayor de MagiaPotagia.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## Ming

Muchas gracias Ezequiel  :Smile1:

----------


## Iban

Buen trabajo, camarada.

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Bueno gracias a todos, 
 la intencion es que conozcan a un gran artista como es C.Bronzini.

Y lo de reportero oficial..... mmmm... bueno... hacemos un contrato y vemos....
jajajajajajaja

Gracias a todos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Muy bien Ezequiel. Tiene mucho mérito  :Smile1:  (además sirve para conocer a uno de -por desgracia- esos grandísimos magos que suelen ser bastante desconocidos en general).

----------


## Pulgas

> Bueno gracias a todos, 
> la intencion es que conozcan a un gran artista como es C.Bronzini.
> 
> Y lo de reportero oficial..... mmmm... bueno... hacemos un contrato y vemos....
> jajajajajajaja
> 
> Gracias a todos.


Estamos dispuestos a pagarte el mismo sueldo que cobra un moderador.  :001 302:

----------


## AHC

A modo de chiste (no se crean que esto va en serio)

Eze...ellos cobran en Euros....nosotros aqui en Arg. el equivalente convertido en Pesos Argentinos...te aseguro que no te conviene  :Smile1: 

Abrazos
Ariel

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Bueno, pero pueden pagar con barajas que aqui son muy caras.

Si soy moderador me pagan el doble :Confused: 

jajajajajaja

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## Pulgas

El doble o el triple, tú eliges.
A ver... En el caso del doble... 0x2=0.
Si es el triple... 0x3=0.
¡Sin miserias! ¡Te damos cinco veces más!  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

Bueno Ezequiel... no te quejes que como van las cosas puede que hasta te hiciesen pagar  :117:

----------


## Iban

> Bueno, pero pueden pagar con barajas que aqui son muy caras.
> 
> Si soy moderador me pagan el doble
> 
> jajajajajaja
> 
> abrazo
> ezequiel.


Como pista, un Super Moderador cobra el doble que un Moderador.
 :001 005:

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

haaaa, osea que tu y pulgas ya son ricos.
Che pueden pagarse un asadito, no?.

Yo solo quiero un sueldo justo.

----------


## eidanyoson

¿A si? ¿cobramos el doble de algo?

Pues me deben un montón de meses, y de pagas extras no cobradas. Me voy a forrar con los atrasos...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

Tendriamos que crear el sindicato de moderadores de foro.
Con un estatuto y todo eso, obra social, vacaciones pagas, seguro e indemnisacion.

Cunado ponemos fecha a la asamblea.

----------


## Ming

Habla con Iban, puede que os pueda ser de utilidad ver el de los SPAMERS, creo... pero no estoy segura que la SSSBS también tiene, pero eso creo que lo llevan entre Pulgas y Loren (este acaba de llegar de sus vacaciones hace nada)...

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

OK, gracias ming, ya se con quien hablar.
jajajajaja.

----------


## magoocharly

*Viste que sucede que algunas veces las esposas o las novias, se saturan al punto, que quizás llegan a odiar la magia. 
*Yo tengo mi teoría para eso.

Existen magos que les van presentando los efectos por partes, primero muestran la idea, luego la idea con la técnica, luego la idea con la técnica ensayada, luego todo eso más la charla, luego le muestran todo, pero con el clímax.

Entonces la mujer se cansa, imaginate que tuvo que ver 6 o 7 veces algo que no está terminado, algo que no le transmitió nada, entonces se aburre, porque ven la práctica mas la “trampa”;… entonces esta mujer, hace la critica…. y como el artista es tan sensible se ofende, y terminan discutiendo.(ejejejeje)

Entonces, lo mejor es que tu pareja sea un público virgen, que lo único que le muestres sea el juego final y que respetes su opinión ya que es un espectador más.
Tenemos que controlar la ansiedad…. 


*Este tipo es un groso ¿a quien no le paso esto? Jajaja...*

Así que Claudia es el 50% en mi vida, el otro 45% es magia y un 5% me queda a mi….

*Esto es verdad si no fuera por mi novia la realidad no seria algo de importancia en mi vida...*

----------

